# New ported (i.e. NOS, etc) throttle body spacers - free shipping special @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Get free shipping in the contiguous 48 states for a limited time with our special promo code*

Use promo code

FS030310

which expires on 3/3/2010 (enter it exactly as shown above in the "Promo Code" box during checkout - and it's case sensitive!) and receive free shipping on your item (sorry, this offer is not available for Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico, or Canada).

This PowerAid Throttle Body Spacer from AIRAID is designed to improve the low-end torque and horsepower of your engine while helping to control heat flow and transfer. PowerAid accomplishes this by spacing the throttle body one inch and adding a dyno-proven Helix style bore. As the intake air passes through the spacer, the Helix bore creates a vortex action that improves atomization creating a more complete combustion and an efficiently burning engine. The results are improved driveability and increased fuel efficiency.

This version of the spacer incorporates AirAid's PowerPort technology to easily allow you to add nitrous to your engine.

The PowerAid spacer is 50 state legal, will not void your warranty. Comes with all hardware required for installation. Installation takes 30-45 minutes.

Please click below to go to the ordering page:

----------------

*AirAid PowerPort Throttle Body Spacer*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

